# Can Multiplay Be Trigger By MIDI?



## Eboy87 (Jan 20, 2010)

Just as the title says. Here's the background: we run Multiplay for cue playback into an LS9. Is it possible to trigger a cue in Multiplay via a MIDI message from the console?


----------



## TimmyP1955 (Jan 21, 2010)

If the software responds to MIDI messages, yes. You may need MIDI translation software to change the LS9s messages into ones that the software can use.


----------



## Dionysus (Jan 22, 2010)

I sometimes use multiplay, but I've never tried using it with MIDI. E-mail the creator (e-mail can be found in the "about" under the help menu, don't like putting e-mail addresses all over the 'net for bots to pick up) I know he is a member here, but can't remember his username.
He also has software like "midi buttons".

MIDI-OX is a very useful midi tool as well, it is a free download.


----------



## NickVon (Jan 22, 2010)

i belive his user name is AVD00

And know multiplay can send midi, I do not off hand know if it can receive. But something maybe to ask about for a future release from the creator ?


----------



## Eboy87 (Jan 22, 2010)

I asked. No, I can't trigger a cue by MIDI, but he says he'll look into it for a future release.


----------



## Morpheus (Jan 22, 2010)

Eboy87 said:


> I asked. No, I can't trigger a cue by MIDI, but he says he'll look into it for a future release.



Well, I posted this in the QLab version of this thread...
I'm assuming this is because you want a "GO" button on the console, yes?


> What I've done is run a usb numeral pad (this one to be exact), and stuck it next to the screen on my yamaha M7CL... bam! "GO" button right on the console!


----------

